# ICQ-Passwort Cracker



## chocox (14. September 2007)

Hey Ihrs,

ich habe ein Problem: habe mein Passwort und die Sicherheitsfragen von ICQ vergessen...
Kann somit kein ICQ2go starten...will auch keinen neuen account aufmachen..
Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Prog, welches das Passwort wieder herstellen kann sozusagen ausliest...Broote Force verkraftet mein rechner nicht...

mfg


----------



## stain (15. September 2007)

Ich empfehle dir einen neuen Acc. anzulegen!

Es gibt Programme dafür, ich werde jedoch keinen Namen sagen, da ich nicht weiß, ob du den Cracker wirklich nur für diesen einen Zweck verwenden willst.


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. September 2007)

Du wirst dir wohl einen neuen Zugang anlegen müssen, denn tutorials.de ist die letzte Anlaufstelle für solche Vorhaben.


----------

